
Redundancy Does Not Imply Fault Tolerance [pdf] - Shoop
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/fast17/fast17-ganesan.pdf
======
Shoop
"Modern distributed systems do not consistently use redundancy to recover from
file-system faults: a single file-system fault can cause catastrophic outcomes
such as data loss, corruption, and unavailability."

Systems studied were Redis, ZooKeeper, Cassandra, Kafka, RethinkDB, MongoDB,
LogCabin, and CockroachDB. Serious errors in file system fault recovery were
found in all systems, resulting in crashes or reduced redundancy, and some
systems even spread corruption to other replicas.

